# "Was ist Krieg?" - eine anschauliche Erklärung



## smileyml (27. Januar 2011)

Ein ernstes Thema sehr gut erklärt und daher doppelt inspirativ - inhaltlich und grafisch sehr gut gemacht. Danke den Erstellern.








> Dieses Erklärstück wurde im Seminar "Politik erklären" im Sommersemester 2010 an der TU Dresden erstellt.


----------

